# Kayaking



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am just inquiring to see if anyone on the chat enjoys a paddle in their leisure time


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I am just inquiring to see if anyone on the chat enjoys a paddle in their leisure time


I'm a BCU 2* and have done a bit of sea kayaking on Cyprus, would happily go canoeing in this weather - much better than Capel Curig 

Just had an awesome day at Hatta Pools having a bit of a swim and a braai. Bit sunburnt though.

Maz, Mazda, Bubbles, Giadita we need to do more stuff like this.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I'd probably row 10 meters and wanna give up. Endurance is not my thing. 

Crazymazy, rodger, 10-4 or whatever you say to confirm. Once my wife is back we will for sure be doing a lot of this. Can't wait for the weather to be even better!

I am also nicely burnt, farmer burn as you guys call it. It seems there is some truth to the myth of suntan lotion.  

My ffreakin toe!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't say rowing Bubbles I said paddle to get a bit of excercise and get a little fitter, a leisurely paddle. Crazy you sound like a serious kayaker. picture of my kayak, my dog, and my friend. A champas and chicken day by the river, yes could be fun here too. Crazy tell us a bit about Hatta pools did you call it? What's it like and what did you do? One day I might get a visa so I can get a car so my kayak and I minus my four legged buddy can go places like that.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! A bit of a language thing then. I meant paddle. Have paddled before in kayaks, and done some rowing. But ME + kayaking will not go well together. 

You can surely take your kayak to the pools but you won't be doing much "paddling" .  But, there are lots of place to go. The sea is calm and oman can be beautiful! You don't need anything but a residency or visit visa to explore the UAE.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes it probably won't be the same without my four legged buddy on the back and my 3 year old granddaughter in the front its only a single seater but they didn't take up much space and the company was fun.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I didn't say rowing Bubbles I said paddle to get a bit of excercise and get a little fitter, a leisurely paddle. Crazy you sound like a serious kayaker. picture of my kayak, my dog, and my friend. A champas and chicken day by the river, yes could be fun here too. Crazy tell us a bit about Hatta pools did you call it? What's it like and what did you do? One day I might get a visa so I can get a car so my kayak and I minus my four legged buddy can go places like that.


I'm not a serious Kayaker but I do like getting out and doing outward bound type stuff, Skiing, SCUBA, Kayaking, Rock Climbing, Mountain Biking that kind of stuff. I want to try skydiving whilst I am out here.

Hatta Pools was really nice as a day trip. We packed up the car with a big cool box filled with meat and some disposable BBQ cookers. The pools at the moment are quite small at the moment because there hasn't been rains in ages. I don't know how large the pools would get but I don't think that you could really kayak in there.

It's the kind of place you would take the family so you could have a bit of a paddle and have a Braai in a place where there are no high rise buildings and traffic, just peace, tranquility and amazing vistas of the Hatta mountains. We found a nice place away from one of the pools where we (the 5 of us) could sit and it felt like we were the only people there. Really nice and Bubbles made some excellent kebabs, Chops and Sausages.

Bring suncream though - I got burnt!! My own fault though 

Oh and one other thing, it's not really signposted and you really do need to take a 4x4 but be careful as some people seemed to think it was an off-road race track!! Take a GPS if possible and if anyone wants directions then feel free to PM me as the Time-Out Dubai guide book was a bit misleading in some of the directions - we got there in the end though - with a little help from a Tour Guide


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I love to kayak, but do it fairly infrequently.


----------



## gyre (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, I realize this is an old thread but I'd love to go for a kayak somewhere in/around the UAE if anyone's still interested. Sounds like the summer will probably be too hot though. We're not super-serious kayakers but have a boat and can get from A to B. I've heard that there are nice mangroves in Umm al-Quwain and isolated boat-accessible beach coves on the Musandam that sound like they might be nice for camping. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

gyre said:


> Hi, I realize this is an old thread but I'd love to go for a kayak somewhere in/around the UAE if anyone's still interested. Sounds like the summer will probably be too hot though. We're not super-serious kayakers but have a boat and can get from A to B. I've heard that there are nice mangroves in Umm al-Quwain and isolated boat-accessible beach coves on the Musandam that sound like they might be nice for camping. Any other suggestions?



Take a look at Dubai Surf & Kayak Club they work out of various locations all along the coast

.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

gyre said:


> Hi, I realize this is an old thread but I'd love to go for a kayak somewhere in/around the UAE if anyone's still interested. Sounds like the summer will probably be too hot though. We're not super-serious kayakers but have a boat and can get from A to B. I've heard that there are nice mangroves in Umm al-Quwain and isolated boat-accessible beach coves on the Musandam that sound like they might be nice for camping. Any other suggestions?


I'm glad you revived my old thread. I love that term "I have a boat" thats what I call my kayak too my boat. I will have a look at mayotom's suggestion too


----------



## gyre (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that. I thought DSKC looked more like a racing club, but I'll definitely make contact and check it out.


----------



## gyre (Jun 6, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> I'm glad you revived my old thread. I love that term "I have a boat" thats what I call my kayak too my boat. I will have a look at mayotom's suggestion too


Boats it is! Sounds good.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

gyre said:


> Hi, thanks for that. I thought DSKC looked more like a racing club, but I'll definitely make contact and check it out.



thats true they are, but seem to have a few people who are into real Kayaking too...., I know there is a group in Abu Dhabi too, have seen them out around the mangroves several times but have never been able to find out who they are or where they are based, sometimes there are 10-15 of them together,


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

well I don't usually go in for clubs and groups but I'm open to anything new especially when I don't have any idea myself of where you can go. At home where I lived I was surrounded by waterways, flying into Sydney on Thursday morning I saw all our local waterways from the air, very impressive. I thought sometimes groups get a bit serious and competitive but surely they have others who have a more relaxed attitude


----------



## boof (Mar 10, 2009)

mayotom said:


> thats true they are, but seem to have a few people who are into real Kayaking too...., I know there is a group in Abu Dhabi too, have seen them out around the mangroves several times but have never been able to find out who they are or where they are based, sometimes there are 10-15 of them together,


The Abu Dhabi group might have been: kayak abu dhabi - home

I am just about to move over to AD and am wondering if I should bring my playboat (for surfing), and whether one can buy boats in the UAE at reasobable prices??? If yes where? Will definitely bring paddles etc.

Cheers


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

boof said:


> The Abu Dhabi group might have been: kayak abu dhabi - home
> 
> I am just about to move over to AD and am wondering if I should bring my playboat (for surfing), and whether one can buy boats in the UAE at reasobable prices??? If yes where? Will definitely bring paddles etc.
> 
> Cheers



there is a big variety(mainly dubai), what would you be looking for???


.


----------



## boof (Mar 10, 2009)

mayotom said:


> there is a big variety(mainly dubai), what would you be looking for???
> 
> 
> .


I have a whitewater background (explains the alias, but not much use in UAE) so am more into surfing than sea kayaking but might give the latter a go too to explore a bit.


----------

